# Does anyone else just go on drives when they're bored?



## Kaickul (Jul 31, 2013)

If I'm bored I'll just drive around aimlessly for sometimes an hour just listening to music and relaxing. Idk why but I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 31, 2013)

I do it when I am frustrated or want to think. Does not help I drive a vehicle I love either haha.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 31, 2013)

I do it when I have gas to blow. One of the great things about being back in the country at my parent's house is that we have these curvy, empty roads. I just put on some music and drive. It clears my head sometimes. When I lived in Austin to go to school, I would take my bike out at night and just ride around to do the same thing.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 31, 2013)

^
If I did it when I had blow of steam I'd be dead already. I've driven a few times when pissed, and I can tell you that going 130km/h on 50km/h roads is not safe  Or driving at a similar speed in absolute downpour on a shitty, bumpy road. Again, I was pissed out of my mind.

I do however enjoy driving in the rain and the dark. During winter where I live, the sun sets at like 3pm, instead it never gets dark during summer. But now it's getting darker each passing day, and I'm really enjoying driving around at night.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 31, 2013)

well, kind of. I live in the middle of nowhere, so sometimes I just go for a drive on one of the wooded roads when I just need to unwind. But there is also an abandoned sanatorium (TB hospital) about 10 miles away from me, so I usually just go hang out there, I don't know why, it just makes me feel so comfortable and at peace with the universe when I'm there.


----------



## slowro (Jul 31, 2013)

I do it all the time, thing is I live at a dead end with 3 roads that all lead to the same place, so it's not as fun as it used to be!


----------



## ferret (Jul 31, 2013)

I've done it a couple of times, but generally I'm too conscious of the gas going down the drain. Not for any environmental concern but more for my wallet's concern.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes.

Unfortunately I always get stopped by the police because I don't own a car.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 31, 2013)

* got ninja'd. Pretty much the same as ferret. My dad does it all the time still., but now I just draw.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 31, 2013)

One does not simply have the money to just go on a drive. I only drive once a week, twice at most. When I'm frustrated I have my instruments and Youtube as distraction.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 31, 2013)

I like to go for quick drives. Sometimes those drives culminate into my going through the drive thru. 

But driving is relaxing for me. It lets me focus and be clear headed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2013)

I will as soon as I have the clutch master and slave replaced...


----------



## Fiction (Jul 31, 2013)

Skate instead, it's free, and nothing beats swervingdown a hill at night listening to Devin Townsend.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2013)

Back when I lived in Arizona I'd drive out into the desert for hours, if it got dark or was dark I'd build a fire and have a beer or two in the middle of nowhere. It was super relaxing, and really one of the few outlets of such as I just moved and didn't have a lot of friends out there at that time. 

Haven't done that since moving to the Midwest though, farm land does nothing for me in that regard.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 31, 2013)

Biking for me. I live just a couple of KMs away from the Lachine Canal/lakeshore which runs the entire south side of Montreal. If I want to clear my head, I push myself for the fastest 40 KM I can make.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 31, 2013)

I used to, not so much anymore. Not like there's terribly many places to go in my neck of the woods.


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 31, 2013)

I would if I had the money and a car which was not frustrating to drive.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 31, 2013)

My mom lives a hour away from where I'm staying so I use that as drive time, cause I visit her often.


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 31, 2013)

I hate driving.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 31, 2013)

isn`t this what motorcycles are for???


----------



## samdaman87 (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL have you seen the prices of gas these days??? LOL this post belongs in the 70's when gas was .05 cents a gal


----------



## JTL (Jul 31, 2013)

samdaman87 said:


> LOL have you seen the prices of gas these days??? LOL this post belongs in the 70's when gas was .05 cents a gal



if im not mistaken the 70's was a bad time for gas prices. People waited in line for hours to get gas if there was any left by the time they got to their turn. 

But yes todays prices are stoops. I remember when i first started driving i was bitching about 1.79 a gallon for premium. And that was only 10 years ago.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jul 31, 2013)

there is this dead end road that ends right at the highway by my house that id drive to to clear my head whenever i was in a bad mood. id sit on the hood my my POS tempo with my back against the windshield and listen to the traffic go by. It was very calming to me.

I also really really enjoy driving when its raining, I dont know what it is but just something about driving in a thunderstorm with a heavy rain is calming as well.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Jul 31, 2013)

I used to do it all the time when I lived in North Wales, especially as they have some seriously beautiful moorland around there, but that came to an end when some dumb moron decided to have a camp fire up there one night when we were driving up. You could see the skyline for miles with a red glow cast over it...when we got there they had closed all the roads and about 2 square miles of it was on fire 

Don't do it so much now due to petrol costs as others have mentioned.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 31, 2013)

I used to before I moved and now drive 110 miles every day for work. $500 a month in gas ftl


----------



## Insightibanez (Aug 1, 2013)

I like to drive thru the forest roads in Arizona to get away from the human race.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 2, 2013)

Insightibanez said:


> I like to drive thru the forest roads in Arizona to get away from the human race.



Bro, everyone knows that Arizona is a desert, what the f--k are you talking about "forest roads." You ain't about that life.


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 2, 2013)

Seriously! Everybody knows Arizona is just a





...hot...




...dry...




ugly desert! 

And behind that rainbow is mountain with a fantastic driving road!


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, so much.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> Seriously! Everybody knows Arizona is just a
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's clearly just a load of cocaine spilled during an illegal immigrant drug bust. We can still see the cacti, for Christ's sake.


----------



## necronile (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys and your cheap gas prices...


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 2, 2013)

necronile said:


> You guys and your cheap gas prices...



Look man, the state I live in is like fifty times bigger than your whole country. We have to have that cheap gas, you feel me?


----------



## Insightibanez (Aug 2, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Bro, everyone knows that Arizona is a desert, what the f--k are you talking about "forest roads." You ain't about that life.



You ever been to the northern part ? I did'nt think so 

Now I know why parents eat their young


----------



## necronile (Aug 2, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Look man, the state I live in is like fifty times bigger than your whole country. We have to have that cheap gas, you feel me?



Me jelly man


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 2, 2013)

Insightibanez said:


> You ever been to the northern part ? I did'nt think so
> 
> Now I know why parents eat their young



He's right, the Northern part has a lot of conifer forest. My pics were all of the Southern Part. The Eastern part is actually a Rainforest.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 2, 2013)

Insightibanez said:


> You ever been to the northern part ? I did'nt think so
> 
> Now I know why parents eat their young



Love me some Flagstaff - beautiful up there!


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 2, 2013)

necronile said:


> You guys and your cheap gas prices...



If you guys could get along with the Arabs you'd have cheaper gas than us


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2013)

Insightibanez said:


> You ever been to the northern part ? I did'nt think so
> 
> Now I know why parents eat their young




Because some people can't take jokes?


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 2, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That's clearly just a load of cocaine spilled during an illegal immigrant drug bust.



Picture taken during the mid/late 90's of the road leading to Dave Mustaine's house when he used to live in Arizona.

Just kidding. I love Dave.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 2, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> If you guys could get along with the Arabs you'd have cheaper gas than us


----------



## skeels (Aug 2, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> If you guys could get along with the Arabs you'd have cheaper gas than us



Yeah that's why we have cheap gas. 

Because the Arab world loves America.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 2, 2013)

skeels said:


> Yeah that's why we have cheap gas.
> 
> Because the Arab world loves America.



Our prices are relatively low for other reasons, but they are by no means cheap:


----------



## skeels (Aug 2, 2013)

My sarcasm is lost in the face of reality.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Aug 3, 2013)

Even with having a manual I still can't afford the gas to drive around like that.  Not really many places to just go out and drive around here. Must be nice for the rest of ya.

EDIT: Also, not having a radio plays a part in that.


----------



## Joose (Aug 3, 2013)

At least once a week. Even back in FL. But now, being in CO, it's way more interesting.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 3, 2013)

I use to do it all the time, y'know, before gas prices skyrocketed. I still do on occasion, living in a very foresty area.


----------



## HANIAK (Aug 3, 2013)

Nops, I go for a walk or come to forums


----------



## Xaios (Aug 3, 2013)

In retrospect, I kinda consider myself lucky. I can drive 1.5 hours and be at the tallest mountain range in North America, the St. Elias Mountains:


----------



## snowblind56 (Aug 4, 2013)

I used to when I had my 66 GTO. It didn't have a radio that worked, but it was almost meditation-like listening to the roar of 400hp.


----------

